# First BNBF show in 11 weeks



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys this is my first post here

I am looking to take part in the St Albans BNBF show 31st July.

Is anybody here competing??

I just wondered if you guys could take a look at my shape and conditioning and perhaps offer me any advice on where I'm at, as I have never competed or even cut before!

Can i make it in 11 weeks??

I never have practiced posing as u can see, but am working on that now

*Stats*


Age:23

Height:170cm

Weight: 76kg

Bodyfat: around 9%

I will upload some pics asap

Any advice will be greatly recieved

Thanks Chris


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

I know someone competing in two categories.. i'll let you know when i remember which ones...

Best of luck mate and keep us posted!

Very impressed with your form and great quads!! Arms look really thick on the back double bicep pose and abs are in really good shape


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Theres no reason why you couldn't be ready in 11 weeks, you ca definatly do that.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

I would suggest getting a few sessions with an experienced BBer who's done shows to avoid making silly little mistakes. These last 11 weeks are arguably the most important! It's all about conditioning remember!


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's guys 

Im thinking of going to body limits and speaking to eddie abbew to help with poses, i hear he's very good

I've just ordered some udo's choice to get more healthy fats in and started carb cycling too

Even taking some fat burners on no carb days for energy mindset/focus!

Who's going to the bodypower expo?? I hope to get some valuable info there on the 21st

Thanks

Again


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I prepped my mate for this show last year,you can be ready in 11 weeks,what diet you follow will depend on what you eat now to maintain,how fast your metabolism is,how well you hold muscle in a calorie deficit etc etc.There are many variables.

Probably best to get someone on board with contest diet experience to help you get in the best possible condition.You don't want to just show up in reasonable condition and just 'make up numbers'.

And don't take too much advice off too many different people,it will get confusing.

Best of luck.


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys here's an update of my progress, 8 weeks out now. Spent a little bit of time learning basic poses, as u can see still need a lot of work! I am down 1.5kg's from my last post, just worried im not going to be ready in time!

I would appreciate any advice as this is my first prep!!!

im DEFO working on the face when I'm contracting LOL :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

chrisalex101 said:


> Hi guys here's an update of my progress, 8 weeks out now. Spent a little bit of time learning basic poses, as u can see still need a lot of work! I am down 1.5kg's from my last post, just worried im not going to be ready in time!
> 
> I would appreciate any advice as this is my first prep!!!
> 
> im DEFO working on the face when I'm contracting LOL :thumbup1:


Hey looking great. Based on them pictures I would say you will be ready.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Can see a huge diffrence in the new pic's mate. Looking good.

Best of luck for the show.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Well done on your progress so far


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

good luck mate, looking really good so far, I'm looking at competing next year in the BNBF and I hope i can add as much size as u have in a year!

keep us posted with your progress.

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good but get them calvs tensed on the back poses.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking great buddy, definately have to post some one day out pictures to see your final conditioning without the tanning.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

chrisalex101 said:


> Thanks for the reply's guys
> 
> Im thinking of going to body limits and speaking to eddie abbew to help with poses, i hear he's very good
> 
> ...


Cant offer much advice re poses etc but if you havent already I would suggest you speak to Eddie about prepping you. He is very very knowledgable on show preps since he is an old hand at it


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys here's an update, I'm six weeks out tomoz from my 31st show.

Hope im on track. Hoping to be 72kg's or under on the day. Weighed in at 73.5kgs today

Just getting together my prep.

Looks like im going to compete in the bedford first timers july 16th 3 weeks before my BNBF show.

There i can practice a routine and get some stage confidence and see how water/carb/sodium affects my shape.

Anyone going to the muscle talk Comp next weekend gonna go up and see how things run?

I have a few questions if any1 could help me out plz.

1)Would like a really good natural test booster has ro be NATURAL (BNBF),

any recommendations or experiences would help loads?

2)I am carb cycling at the mo should I go low carb in my last two weeks or cycle right up to my carb depletion?

3) what are my must have's supplements products in my last weeks up untill before i go on stage I have a few in mind too!

Thanks for ur support so far guys

:thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Bump for ChrisAlex101


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey mate,

I'm competing at the Centrals too in the Mr's and I should be a lightweight as I'm around 71kg now even though we won't really know the weight catorgories til the day. You will definately be under 72kg by the time you dry out I competed last year and couldn't believe how much weight drops off as you dehydrate. So are you competing in the weight catorgories or under 23's? You may have answered that already apologies if you have.


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Hi Mate, Sorry for the late reply. yes Im competeting in the novices.

Everything on track now, Eddie abbew has been working on my nutrition, which has really helped. He stabilised my metabolism as I was cutting way too much too quick with my carb cycling. My weights about 74kgs in the morning im going to maintain there now. Shame i didnt see him earlier would've retained a lot more muscle.

Going Keto now as im competeting in the First timers show in two weeks. Are u competeing in this comp too?


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

So Im 10 days out now, from my first timer practice show (herts beds and bucks)

And just over 3 weeks out from my BNBF show.

Been keto for 8 days so feeling a bit flat, think im on track though. Ordered some san shreded and looking forward to carb loading for sure!

Booked in for 1 hour with eddie abbew next week to work on my posing

Just wanna get ripped up and geton stage :lol:

Here's an update of where i am at now!

Cheers guys


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Looking a lot leaner! Legs look good!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

x


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks mate, don't think im allowed to compete in any other organisation wen ur a member of the bnbf

The first show I'm doing isn't an organisation as such it's just a show put together for first timers.

Yeah defo great timing I can hopefully correct any mistakes I make in the first!

No excuses for not being in condition either lol


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

chrisalex101 said:


> Thanks mate, don't think im allowed to compete in any other organisation wen ur a member of the bnbf
> 
> The first show I'm doing isn't an organisation as such it's just a show put together for first timers.
> 
> ...


 Wow thats very impressive mate. Have you been doing the ten second posing where you hold each pose for ten seconds then move onto the next. if not try it mate its knackering but worth it. Make sure you breath properly though. Go through 2 or 3 full compulsuries each night. Gets easier the more you do it good luck you have a bright future ahead of you.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

awesome nice condition good luck


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Guys. Rocky I have been trying to practice my posing daily, I will defo and try and hold each for ten seconds, Its gonna be tough though lol

I was speaking with Carmen Knights she told me I need to flow through my posing better, basically practice by moving from pose to pose without actually contracting just to get used to flowing. This will make me look more professional on stage.

Has anyone had any experience with San Shredded or any other natural directic, as this is my first time cutting water. Any advice would be great coz I dont really know how to get the best out of the product?

Does anyone know any good articles or video links about pre contest tanning and application as I have never done this either!

Really dont want to look like a patchy umper lumper LOL

I have ordered showtime tan.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking good mate, directic wise i just up my water and add 10g of vit c works a treat


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

looking good mate, have you been going to moster for the central bnbf clubs? as far as im aware you are able to compete wherever when in the bnbf they don't restrict feds


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

OJay said:


> looking good mate, have you been going to moster for the central bnbf clubs? as far as im aware you are able to compete wherever when in the bnbf they don't restrict feds


I didnt realise u could compete some1 told me U can only compete for the BNBF. Cheers bud!

I have been training at Bodylimits in St Albans, some of the guys there have been helping me the last few weeks. Do u train at Monsters?

:thumbup1:


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Galtonator said:


> looking good mate, directic wise i just up my water and add 10g of vit c works a treat


Vitamin c is on hand and lots of it!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

chrisalex101 said:


> I didnt realise u could compete some1 told me U can only compete for the BNBF. Cheers bud!
> 
> I have been training at Bodylimits in St Albans, some of the guys there have been helping me the last few weeks. Do u train at Monsters?
> 
> :thumbup1:


No I'm in Norwich but when I was natty I went to the clubs a few times real nice people and massive help, I know one of my training partners helps with them now mark Claxton


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Chris came second place in the under 5'8 first timers! Condition was very good!

Should do very well at the natural show! Will post a blog with some pics and his video!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Well done Chris...good going! :thumb:

Be great to see some pics thanks for posting up


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Morning, just finished my blog about the show!

Im very sorry about the video as it is sideways but not sure how I can change it!

Will have a write up on his main show in a few weeks so keep an eye out, also I will try to post better pics from the shows photographer!

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/07/herts-beds-first-timers-2011.html


----------



## toughgoing (May 4, 2011)

mark333 said:


> Morning, just finished my blog about the show!
> 
> Im very sorry about the video as it is sideways but not sure how I can change it!
> 
> ...


----------



## toughgoing (May 4, 2011)

All of the guys in the show looked awesome, lots of hard work and dedication! I think that was my first and last show, I'll leave it to the boys from now on  keep up the good work


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Well done on your second place Chris. I'll see you backstage at St Alban's, with you being in the Novice class and me in the Lightweights we won't be on the stage at the same time which with those thick quads and tight condition I'm glad about  see you there bud.


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for ur comments guys!

I will be posting up some professional pics wen I recieve them from Matt marsh photgraphy.

Very happy with my second place, at the herts beds and bucks 

got myself some protein, t shirts and a great trophie!

Woke up today feeling a bit leaner as since the show i have been holding onto alot of water.

Realised it was not fat from the curry and dessert I ate after the show lol!

Met with Ed to discuss the prep for the next show in 12 days.

We are going to keep diet exactly the same, (Keto) but increase cardio from 1 hour a day to 2 times a day 45 for mins, just to bring me in a bit leaner.

I didnt sodium load or water load for this comp, just used vit c and san shredded so hopefully still gonna improve a bit.

Not sure yet about the carbs yet.

For the last one it was 7 meals of 250g cooked sweet potato with 90G cooked chicken or steak.

Would love to hear wot some of u guys do days out up untill showtime??

Thanks again


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just adding some new pics take a look...........

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/07/herts-beds-first-timers-2011.html


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Just recieved my pics from Matt Marsh photography, very happy with well over 60 stage shots 

9 days till the centrals, I have just changed my catogory to lightweight. I was down to be in the novice class but only just found out that it is an open weight class! Didnt fancy competing against any big boyz!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Finally show time! Good luck Chris! Will let people know his results and get some bids and pics up tomorrow!

Good luck to all 85 competitors


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Here you go guys, a small right up on the day and a video/few pics!

He came 3rd in the middleweights so just missed out on being a lightweight but he did get an invite to the british!

Not bad for his first natural show!

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/2011/08/bnbf-centrals-2011-review.html


----------



## chrisalex101 (May 4, 2011)

Just over four weeks till the british finals now, going to continue with updates on this thread!

Maybe upload some pics next week wen I get a bit harder lol

Currently weighing 75kgs looking to compete at 71kgs

So tough times ahead


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

well done with the first (practise) show - 2nd place is excellent- great booster for you - and good luck with the continuing prep


----------

